# New Puppy & going to work all day ???



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

Hello all,

First post but I have been reading the forum for some time getting ready for the baby to come home in three weeks.

I want to get some feed back on how best to deal with puppy at home while I am at work. I will be able to come home for lunch on most days but he will need to be on his own from 9AM - 12PM and then from 1PM - 5PM. 

I have basement that has plenty of room to set up a nice play area that would be totally safe for him and I could make it any size I want. I would put things for him to climb on and through like a McD's for dogs to keep him busy. I had an idea to hang line from the ceiling with balls and toys attached at head level so they would swing around when he hit them and he could chase them around.

Would this be better than leaving him crated in a crate with room for a place to relieve himself.

I could bring him to work but I am not sure how well that would work out if he got fussy. If he is a mellow follow in his crate in my office that would be perfect and I could take him outside throughout the day as is recommended.

Thanks for your suggestions.

Craig


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrat son the new pup.

Sounds like a good set up, but I would suggest crate training for the first few months. I know you may feel it's cruel and it's tough, but believe me, it's the best decision you'll make and your pup will thank you for it.
Here's some reasons for it.

1. Crating him, he'll be potty trained much quicker b/c no dog wants to go in their den/crate. If given room he'll likely relive himself in the play area, and think it's okay, in which case it'll take longer to break this habit once he's old enough to hold it for the 4-5 hours your gone. Don't get me wrong, he'll definitely go to the washroom in his crate sometimes for the first month or two, but they don't want to do it, they naturally want to keep their den clean.

2. It won't take long before your pup will find a way to get out of the play area. I find the V's are very agile at this type of thing, and he could get himself into trouble this way at first.

3. By crating your dog, he'll learn to love his crate. It seem odd that being stuck in it for extended hours would do this, but trust me. They learn to think of it as there safe place, or place of rest. Whenever Mac is tired or wants to get away, he goes to his crate. He's now almost 7 months, and we almost never shut the door on him in it anymore. He has the choice to sleep w/ us at night, and 9/10 prefers his crate.

Don't get me wrong, I think the play pen idea is great, and will be very stimulating for him while your gone, but I'd give it a few months before you progress to this to ensure that the crate becomes his home. It makes it much easier when travelling, when you need to get some things done w/o dog afoot, etc.

Ultimately it's your decision, and I don;t think it any way is the wrong way, but having seen and read the results from crate training I strongly suggest it. Best of luck w/ your new pup when he arrives.


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

Thanks - that's the type of response I was expecting. I am just not sure about what size crate would be best for him in this situation. Should it be big enough so he can go to the washroom and still have a clean area to be in? What size would be best?

Should I try to bring him to work or should I get him used to being alone at home. I think a consistent schedule is best.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

IMO, if he is going to be at work with you, then go ahead and have his crate at work with you while he is a puppy. Savannah came to work with me from the beginning. It let me take her outside for those frequent potty trips. It did take a while for me to learn how to focus when she was being particularly vocal in her crate, but we worked it out. Meetings could not be in the office for several months because she got so excited to see a visitor. Somewhere around 5 or 6 months she figured out 'office etiquette' and now (11 months) sits on her dog bed or in her crate (her choice) while I work on the computer in the morning and afternoon. She comes with me on my rounds, so she gets short walks throughout the day and a 20 minute walk around lunch time.

If you decide to take him to work, now or in the future, I HIGHLY recommend preventing paper from becoming a toy - EVER. That means ALL paper...rolled up newspapers, balled up trash paper, paper towels, toilet tissue, kleenex, scraps on the side of the road, etc. You will have to be on top of this toy selection from the beginning and make sure anyone who visits minds this rule as well. I have been constantly amazed the number of people who will take a piece of scrap paper, wad it into a ball, and toss it to Savannah.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

ctracyverizon said:


> Thanks - that's the type of response I was expecting. I am just not sure about what size crate would be best for him in this situation. Should it be big enough so he can go to the washroom and still have a clean area to be in? What size would be best?


No problemo, in my opinion, get the crate size he will use thorughout his life ie Large 36x26 or XL 40 x 30 (sorry my exact sizing may be off, their pretty standard though)....anyway, while he's still young/small, divide the crate in half (w/ a large pillow or divider (some crates come w/ one, etc). You don't want to encourage them to go to the washroom in the crate. 

I know you're just looking to make it as comfprtable as possible and thinking how brutal for your pup to have to hold it or sit in there own pee. Don't worry...just accept there will be accidents, and you will have to clean the crate often the first month or so, but it's not too bad....they find a way to do it so they aren't lying in it, (mAc would flip the covers over and push them into a corner... and it trains them to hold it. Also some dogs are just naturals and you may not have many accidents at all, Mac wasn't too bad (once or twice a week at most until he was around 3.5 months) and from there on in we haven't had a single accident.


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the responses,

I am not opposed to him being in the soiled crate and having him learn not to like it and learn faster to hold it and go outside.

A noisy puppy in the office is not going to work. I am VP of sales and can't have a barking pup in the background of meetings and phone calls... Maybe when he is older and done with puppy training class.

Anyone else dealing with this situation?

I appreciate any input!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

We all did it. Crate him. No pillows or lines/strings when your not there. These are both dangerous, and he will destroy them.  Your office environment is no place for a dog. Read up on crate training so, you get a better idea what it is all about, and why it is imperative for any well behaved dog.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Mac has given some very good advice.

Our guy is over 2 and he is still crated, he loves his crate.
I have brought him to the office but it's like a different world for him and all he wants to do is eat drawings (Architect's office). If I don't show him attention, he whines and/or gets in to trouble by being destructive.

Just the other night he was so tired he walked out of the living room and in to our bedroom. 20 minutes or so passed by so I decided to check on him, he was sound asleep in his crate with the door open.

Have your pup crate trained, it really does help.

Good luck.


----------

